# good hog hunting near Savannah?



## Bloodykiller4

I need to find a better hunting spot for hogs cause the WMA. Im goin to isnt the best.So does anybody know a good spot?


----------



## pigkiller

You hunt Ft Stewart? Don't have to look far for them there. Just find a creek and you will find sign. Don't know how many training areas are open there this year though.


----------



## seaweaver

but how are the deer in the Hill?


----------



## seaweaver

the southern section w/ the ramp has plenty of hogs.
cw


----------



## Bloodykiller4

seaweaver said:


> but how are the deer in the Hill?



I guess OK because I have seen plenty of deer lately and I just shot at a doe today i think she is dead, I couldn't find her.


----------



## Bloodykiller4

pigkiller said:


> You hunt Ft Stewart? Don't have to look far for them there. Just find a creek and you will find sign. Don't know how many training areas are open there this year though.



No I hunt at Richmond Hill in Bryan county.So  Ft Stewart has a good population of hogs?


----------



## pigkiller

Yeah, they are pretty thick with them. Your best bet is to find someone who already hunts there. The check in and out process is kinda complicated at first. There are a good bit of people on here that hunt Ft Stewart. More info..... http://www.stewart.army.mil/dpw/wildlife/default.htm


----------



## phila64

I hunt at Ft stewart couple time a month is good place to hunt.


----------



## Sic 'Em

Another Ft Stewart vote here!


----------



## Bloodykiller4

Ok thanks I will check it out.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock

I would like to get with someone and go hog hunting after deer season.  I live in woodstock but not afraid to drive.


----------



## phila64

You can go with me if you want I alway go by my self.  I live in gwinnett.


----------



## seaweaver

BK4 the RH WMA Tract down south off Belfastsiding rd.with the  boat ramp has hogs as well as the tract further south in McIntosh.


----------



## Warden69

I work on Ft. Stewart and always seeing hogs. Stay close to the swamps and wetlands and you will find them. My game camera caught 727 photos within a few days.
    If you decide to hunt Ft Stewart be sure you follow the rules and have the proper passes. The fines can be rather expensive, but it worth the hassle.


----------

